# Part time / Full time North Indian Maid



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone out there know of any agency who can help with a part time or full time Indian maid, (preferably North Indian)? Though, preference does not restraint the choice of nationality.
Or have any of you used the Classifieds to place a "Required" ad and found it useful? 
My wife is expecting and we could do with some assistance on this! 

Thanks and Best...


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

I'm surprised the Mods haven't been on this one like a ton of bricks.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> I'm surprised the Mods haven't been on this one like a ton of bricks.


Why?
Its not uncommon to prefer to have home help from a preferred area, as the OP may want someone familiar with a certain type of cooking etc.

To the OP, there are many maid agencies around, or perhaps even place a wanted ad at your local supermarket etc.
Just remember , it is illegal to use a maid that is not sponsored by you, or that is not an agency maid, so if you want a part time maid, an agency would be best.

I don't have home help myself, but I'm sure may people do, so perhaps someone may be able to direct you to an agency they are happy with.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> Why?
> Its not uncommon to prefer to have home help from a preferred area, as the OP may want someone familiar with a certain type of cooking etc.
> 
> To the OP, there are many maid agencies around, or perhaps even place a wanted ad at your local supermarket etc.
> ...


Really? Do you think the OP would object to someone who is considered SC?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

You have lost me this morning...
What is SC?


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

sgilli3 said:


> You have lost me this morning...
> What is SC?


SC is an official designation in India. It means "Scheduled Caste". "Northern Indian" is a veiled way of referring to someone who is not SC. A bit like when racists use the term "coloured" to refer to black people.


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

LaFolie said:


> SC is an official designation in India. It means "Scheduled Caste". "Northern Indian" is a veiled way of referring to someone who is not SC. A bit like when racists use the term "coloured" to refer to black people.


That is actually very interesting to know....

I've just learned something new!


----------



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey sgilli3...
Thanks for your help n understanding. I am aware that using help not sponsored by an agency/oneself is illegal here.
I wonder what SC is! 
Besides, I found it quite strange that someone (LaFolie) should choose to react so on a post tht I thought was quite innocuous! Just to clarify to anyone that cares, I expressed my preference precisely for the reason sgilli3 mentioned! If someone knows about India, its almost a continent, 18 constitutionally recognized national languages, 8000 dialects! Not to mention the variety in cooking/eating habits. If one knew one won't be so offended!
Anyways... to each one her own!


----------



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

Kudos LaFolie, for seeing ghosts where none exist!
I don't even think your comment/question is worth fretting over! 

To bring in a racial angle so out of the blue! Gawd...!


----------



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

was looking for help regarding help! not intended to start a debate on race/racial slurs/euphemisms!

Best...


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

zoneshekhar said:


> Hey sgilli3...
> Thanks for your help n understanding. I am aware that using help not sponsored by an agency/oneself is illegal here.
> I wonder what SC is!
> Besides, I found it quite strange that someone (LaFolie) should choose to react so on a post tht I thought was quite innocuous! Just to clarify to anyone that cares, I expressed my preference precisely for the reason sgilli3 mentioned! If someone knows about India, its almost a continent, 18 constitutionally recognized national languages, 8000 dialects! Not to mention the variety in cooking/eating habits. If one knew one won't be so offended!
> Anyways... to each one her own!


Are you suggesting that I don't know anything about India? Are you just looking at the UK flag at the top? If you don't mind having a SC woman in your house, I can certainly recommend someone. South Indians are not too stupid as to be unable to cook North Indian food.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

LaFolie said:


> Are you suggesting that I don't know anything about India? Are you just looking at the UK flag at the top? If you don't mind having a SC woman in your house, I can certainly recommend someone. South Indians are not too stupid as to be unable to cook North Indian food.


haha. quite funny. 
While I have nothing to add to the useful suggestion that Ogrie already gave, I would like to point out that North Indian is not equal to non-SC
While I cannot question Lafolie's knowledge of India, SCs belong to North India as well as South. And SCs are not the only classes which benefit from/need affirmative action. There are STs and OBCs too (and they too are from North as well as South and West and East and North East India). And believe it or not, the region of India you are from DOES determine the kind of dishes you are GOOD at cooking and the tastes you can come up with (spices used, preparation etc)

I am sure the OP just was looking for a maid and meant nothing else

Peace out :focus:


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

LaFolie,

Calm down, I am pretty sure the OP didn't mean anything bad. Anyways it looks like his wife is expecting and they, as a family, would like a little extra help around the house. Maybe they prefer someone form their own region of India so they can understand each other? Maids or Domestic help are human beings and not all families get a maid to kick them to the ground and push their face on the floor.

Unless I am wrong and the OP hates the guts of this so called "SC's" (never heard of the term before) I don't see anything wrong with his post.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Any more negative assumptions like the ones I have seen here (& deleted) and the whole thread will be deleted.


-


----------



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

*Thanks...*

Dear Elphaba
Thanks for your observation (negative assumptions) n ur intervention. It was really getting to be stretching things a bit too far. Making a mountain out of a molehill. Motives were being ascribed where none existed. 
I withdrew from the thread as it was getting too distasteful. 
I am a new member on the forum n it was a shocking welcome. However all the best to everyone who read or contributed to the thread. 







Elphaba said:


> Any more negative assumptions like the ones I have seen here (& deleted) and the whole thread will be deleted.
> 
> 
> -


----------



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

N Dear MazdaRXB, no I don't hate the guts of the SCs, or for that matter anyone. Fact of the matter is 21st century came in for all of us together. Not to say that discrimination doesn't exist in various form, on varous bases. Just that presumption of guilt till proven innocent goes against the natural course of justice. I feel it applies to institutions as much as to individuals. 
Thanks for ur understanding, though. 
Best.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

zoneshekhar said:


> N Dear MazdaRXB, no I don't hate the guts of the SCs, or for that matter anyone. Fact of the matter is 21st century came in for all of us together. Not to say that discrimination doesn't exist in various form, on varous bases. Just that presumption of guilt till proven innocent goes against the natural course of justice. I feel it applies to institutions as much as to individuals.
> Thanks for ur understanding, though.
> Best.


Methinks the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## zoneshekhar (Jul 5, 2009)

*#@% &$^





LaFolie said:


> Methinks the lady doth protest too much.


----------



## LaFolie (May 31, 2009)

zoneshekhar said:


> *#@% &$^


Says it all.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Enough is enough

Thread closed


----------

